# Free Weights Gym in Jumeirah or SZR



## ploughran2002 (Apr 12, 2013)

Can anyone advise if there are any free weight gyms in Jumeirah or SZR? I don't want all the fancy equipment, pools etc..., just the basic heavy weights and benches at a reasonable priced membership. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's one just off the Beach Road not far from Mercarto. It's a sweat gym. Is that what you are looking for? Mainly locals go there.


----------



## ploughran2002 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's exactly wat I'm after...what is it called @ its location?x


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Nashwan Gym 04 344 3100 055 655 6443. Www.geocities.com/nashwan.gym. I think it's male only. If you are a lady, there's a female only gym a couple of doors away, but it's much smaller. The male gym can give you their number.


----------



## ploughran2002 (Apr 12, 2013)

Very much a male  Thank's for your help Bedou Girl


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Nashwan Gym 04 344 3100 055 655 6443. Www.geocities.com/nashwan.gym. I think it's male only. If you are a lady, there's a female only gym a couple of doors away, but it's much smaller. The male gym can give you their number.


Went for a look see tonight.big room full of fairly standard equipment, including a lot of free weights. No tv's everywhere, thankfully.
Prices are:
25 per day
300 per month
700 per quarter
2200 per year


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> Went for a look see tonight.big room full of fairly standard equipment, including a lot of free weights. No tv's everywhere, thankfully. Prices are: 25 per day 300 per month 700 per quarter 2200 per year


Now there's something that hasn't gone up in price! They're still the same as they were about four years ago.


----------

